# Broadheads or blunt heads for geese?



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 1, 2010)

I have purchased some of Big Jim's 250 grain bluntheads and i was wondering if i should use those or my 260 snuffers for shooting geese? Also with either I was thinking about taking 3 crappie fishing hooks, turning them backwards and using glue to glue them on the shaft right above the head lined oposite of the snuffer to slow them down and mabye grab alittle more meat. Has anyone tried anything like that if so what is your feedback? Thanks


----------



## 2bbshot (Sep 1, 2010)

Broadheads!!! And your on the right track with the hooks but go about 12-14 in above the broahdead and take a trebble hook and snip one off. It lays on the shaft nicely and then just use serving or dental floss and secure it to the shaft. Thats what I use for turkeys should work great for geese.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 1, 2010)

Definitely broadheads

Back in the 70's we used to hunt ducks with bows.  We used Bear razorheads.

For aerial shots you gotta use flu flus.   Only shoot directly overhead and pay attention to the arrow coming down if ya miss.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 1, 2010)

I`d use broadheads and no fish hooks.I`m still trying to figure out the fish hook reasoning. I`d shoot the biggest broadhead I could get to fly good and instead of slowing the arrow down with hooks I`d slow it down with blades. Never shot a goose but I have killed some Turkeys and shot through very few of them.Bill Birdsong shoots Geese in his pasture at any angle of course he has enough land the arrows will come down safe somewhere with the cows in another pasture of course.We got lots of geese around here but I`m not sure about the seasons and such.May have to give it a try it sounds like lots of fun Papalapin, I`ve shot at a bunch of ducks ...yet to hit one but still trying.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 1, 2010)

I'd go with broadheads, cause geese are tough.  I've only killed one.  Shot it with a shotgun, then had to beat it to death with the boat paddle.


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 2, 2010)

I would use broadheads!!!


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 2, 2010)

2bbshot said:


> Broadheads!!! And your on the right track with the hooks but go about 12-14 in above the broahdead and take a trebble hook and snip one off. It lays on the shaft nicely and then just use serving or dental floss and secure it to the shaft. Thats what I use for turkeys should work great for geese.



How can you mount it that far up and it not hit your rest?


----------



## Cutem all Jack (Sep 2, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I`d use broadheads and no fish hooks.I`m still trying to figure out the fish hook reasoning. I`d shoot the biggest broadhead I could get to fly good and instead of slowing the arrow down with hooks I`d slow it down with blades. Never shot a goose but I have killed some Turkeys and shot through very few of them.Bill Birdsong shoots Geese in his pasture at any angle of course he has enough land the arrows will come down safe somewhere with the cows in another pasture of course.We got lots of geese around here but I`m not sure about the seasons and such.May have to give it a try it sounds like lots of fun Papalapin, I`ve shot at a bunch of ducks ...yet to hit one but still trying.RC


I shot one last year and it was a complete pass through and  stuck in a tree 20 yrds on the other side of the bird.  With my setup i am shooting 48 ft lbs of kenetic, Thats enough to take down most big game animals so it will blow through a geese. Thats where the fish hook idea come from.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 2, 2010)

When we did it we were hunting in a duck blin in the middle of the marsh.   It's not like you could just run out and get your arrow.   We were in a pond and got around in a pirogue.

The flu flus shot straight up come down slow enough that when they hit the pond, they don't go out of sight into the bottem.  Regular arrows...ya could kiss them goodbye.

When shooting sraight up, you just aim for the tip of the beak and that usually gets you a good body hit.  Of course that depends on how high they are and how fast they are flying.


----------



## bownarrow (Sep 2, 2010)

killed a few, always in pastures or golf courses that wanted them gone (really mess up a green). Always shot same heads i was shooting at deer at the time, used a Zwickey Scorpio on the shaft to prevent pass throughs (doesn't limit penetration, it slides down to the fletch as the arrow goes through the animal, by that time the head is sticking out the other side of a goose or turkey) but can only think of one time that it was needed. If I'm killing something by cutting it I want as much penetration as i can get so i can have a better chance of cutting the good stuff, never been a fan of gadgets to limit penetration...


----------



## BigJim Bow (Sep 4, 2010)

You won't like what you find if you shoot the SGT's . That is of course if you don't head shoot them. I had to shoot a rabit three times with my 86# bow and a 300 g sgt just to keep him from hopping off with my arrows! course he was one tough TX rabbit with a bad attitude.

Bigjim


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 4, 2010)

I think it's best yall leave the arrow pass through stoppers off ya arras. that way when ya botch a 30yd shot at a FLYING GOOSE he's not going to go land in some local park pond, or park or golf course with an arrows hanging out it's back side for every bunny huggin hippy to see, photo, call channel 5 news, or you tube..

And don't act like it aint or cant gonna happen.  I've shot at many...... hit 5 ..recovered 3..... other two left with my arrow.... I leave em to the benelli now.


----------

